# My Dearborn Plow



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Dearborn Plow* 

That is the predesessor to the Ford plow. I purchased one a few months back. A 14"-2 bottom plow...early 40's vintage...The moldboards and shin plates were pretty well rotted through, but it had a massive frame on it, unlike any of the current production ones offered out there. There were numbers on the back of the moldboards, but I wasn't sure they would be any good given the age of the unit. Called the local New Holland dealer, he took the numbers, called me back the next day and said he could get the moldboards for $150 each and I don't recall what he said the shin plates were going for, because of the shocked state of mind I was in over the cost of the moldboards.  I called a couple of other local tractor and implement dealers, they said parts weren't available for some of those old Dearborns. At this point I was becoming a little depressed, I was convinced I had purchased an obsolete plow. Then one evening I was thumbing through my trusty TSC catalog and low and behold it fell open to the moldboard page.  I looked at the part numbers and there was the same number that was on the back of that old rusted out moldboard. There were shin plate and plow shares in it too!! I was feeling better already. I called the local TSC the next day, he could get them sent in from another store in 2 days for $57 each and $8 each for the shin plates. I put in my order. I received the parts as promised and went to rebuilding this magnificent old plow, hooked it up to my 1720 and eased her into the soil. She started rolling out the furrows keenly and crisply. I had to stop a moment and wonder how many fields this old girl had opened up in her day. Here she was, once again all shiny and new, opening up a field at the age of +60.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*I have been looking for a really nice*

Dearborn Plow for quite some time. Everytime I find one it is either too far away to pickup locally (best option) or requires complete restoration! 

There are other places to get parts for these little workers, but the problem is that they are getting harder and harder to find.
Something that doesn't bode well for me locating one for a good price anytime soon. 

In any case, I just absolutely love em! I want to get a 2-bottom plow for my 8N and teach my 1 year old (and my 7 daughter) son
how the "west was won" --- haha - or something like that! 
Post some pics of your plow abd tractor setup!

What a nice "farm reflection" story...same type of story I want my kids to relate to...history, values, etc! Have fun!!!!!

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I enjoyed reading about how you rebuilt your old Dearborn plow. It's great that you've put it back to work again instead of welding a mailbox to it and parking it along the road to rot away.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:wow:
That would be one expensive mailbox post. 

Besides, this old girl was constructed to work, and work hard.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Suburbia's mailboxes*

You would be amazed at all the farm impliments I have seen in suburban north NJ that have been turned into mailbox posts. Apparently it is quite "fashionable" since all the farms are gone in the area. I guess the stuff got sold at auctions and John Q. Homeowner thought it would look good at the end of his driveway.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a buddy with horses who was looking for a walking plow. He'd bid on them at auction only to lose out to someone who wanted it for a lawn ornament!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's funny you mention that. Had the pleasure of driving over to a little community about 50 miles southwest of my little community this morning. Lo and behold! there sat several old implements being used a yard decoration. They've probsbly been there for years, I just never gave much thought to them until now. One was an old Dearborn plow. How about that.:smiles:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Randy, spare parts!!!:thumbsup: Now you just have to dig it out of the ground!:fineprint


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah, I can read the headlines now....."Local Man Gunned Down Stealing Plow".....hmmmm:truth: ...let's see, if I plan this right.....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*This is a picture of my Dearborn Plow*

I still need to paint the moldboards for winter storage


----------



## off_ltd (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow Thanks, TSC great because I picked up a 2 bottom plow just like yours for $50 dollars and need just the shin plates and did not know where to find them. I tried a tiller on the old 8N but it runs to fast in 1st gear for the tiller, so I wanted to go back to the 2 bottom plow, like I remember as a kid.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

How about that! A nearly 9 year old thread and a guy got the answer he needed!


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Argee said:


> I still need to paint the moldboards for winter storage


 And find a cutting wheel.


----------

